# Is it impossible to make friends if you're a weirdo?



## A Nowhere Man (Dec 18, 2012)

.


----------



## KumaKhameleon (Apr 18, 2013)

A Nowhere Man said:


> What's a weirdo to do?


Find other weirdos, of course! :boogie

I know this can be easier said than done, especially when you have social anxiety. But since you said you saw a school therapist, I'd imagine you're in college. Try taking an art or music class if you can--in my experience many (but not all) people that are "artsy" seem to be more weird. I took beginning drawing and guitar and was able to find one person in each class that I could connect with. It was nice being able to go to class and having someone there to talk to, even if we rarely hung out outside of school. Not everyone is a confident supermodel rockstar, you just have to know where to look!


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Befriend other weird people.

Why would you want to talk to people obsessed with swag anyway? Those folks are so vapid man, you're not missing out on much.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I love weird poeple. I prefer having them as friends rather than normal people. Almost all of my friends are normal people. They are so f*ckin boring. I post the most unordinary and innapropriate thing on facebook and they would be like, Paloma that is too aggressive for facebook. I'm just like **** off you know??


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

Paloma M said:


> I love weird poeple. I prefer having them as friends rather than normal people. Almost all of my friends are normal people. They are so f*ckin boring. I post the most unordinary and innapropriate thing on facebook and they would be like, Paloma that is too aggressive for facebook. I'm just like **** off you know??


Right on! I've always been weird. I even have a line now! "I'm so weird I was born to be a genius!" Yup yup. But on the inside I mutter and get mad.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Photography class. I met 2 really nice people in photography class. A lot of people who are passionate about or even interested in photography use the camera as a way to be confident - kind of as a shield. That's what it is to me anyway. I agree on taking some art classes. Drama would be excellent. I have a super shy friend who is taking drama this year and he loves it (although I don't even think I'm brave enough to take my own advice).


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

A Nowhere Man said:


> Well, from what I've been seeing--living in LA and all--the undertones of society today are:
> 
> -Look like a supermodel; be stylish
> -Be the embodiment of swag
> ...


I don't know, I feel like I have a decent amount of friends and I don't really fit any of those categories
-I wouldn't call myself stylish, and I'm probably average looking if not a bit below
-I detest anyone who takes the word "swag" seriously
-dancing...singing...lol
-don't have a facebook
-never been to a party
-I suppose I may be funny at times (often unintentionally, unfortunately), but I'm certainly not confident.

I think it just depends where you look. I met people in programming classes, in math/science league, etc, and they all seem to be great. Also, I've found that if I just walk up and force myself to talk to people, it ends up going awkwardly. I need to place myself in a situation where I can observe without participating for a time, then when I feel comfortable, slowly put myself out there. (Places I can sit around in silence without it being awkward, like a lunch table or an after-school club, whatever). That's just what I've found to work for me.

Hopefully it'll work when I have to start fresh, from absolutely nothing, next year at college. Yikes.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Well, I'll take a look for myself shall I?



> Look like a supermodel; be stylish


Fail. Fail.



> Be the embodiment of swag


Fail, probably.



> Be good at dancing, singing, etc.


Fail, and, well, fail.



> Have 500 friends on Facebook


I had four before I deleted my account, so fail.



> Go partying or movie-watching every weekend with a large group of friends


Fail, since 1993 (never been to more than one consecutive social event a week)



> Be funny and confident


Check! And mate fail.

Well, I only meet one out of nine criteria for acceptance into society, so looks like I'm not cutting it. Oh well! I'll just try and find people outside society, outcasts like me, and together we will set our evil plan of taking over the world into motion. You cannot stop us. We're not a part of this system (mannnn)


----------



## jingeliot (Jul 8, 2011)

Nah, what is the point make you think so ?

My friend usually told me that i'm too strange. My way of thinking is different from people. I should go outside more often. Funny thing that he usually ask me for coffee, go around, play game. 
He know i don't like trouble so he only invite me around 2-3 time/ month. Well, 5 years already through, i think our relationship rather strong because he can tell me almost of his secrets, like how his gf kick him, get a new girl, how it happen on his dates with gf, investment in business


----------



## vitaminu100 (Jul 18, 2011)

Is it possible to make friends if you're a loner? With other loners! Oh...wait...


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

if you have a wicked sense of humor like me you can find friends


----------

